# HONEY, WERE HOME! pic heavy!!!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She's beautiful!!!! Looks like Gunner is going to love having a little sister!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww!! Welcome home gorgeous!! She is adorable!! I can't wait to see many more of her<333


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats!!! You and Gunner are going to have a blast with her. 2 is ten times more fun than 1.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The love train. Funny pic! LOL


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, wow...she is gorgeous! :smooch:

Looks like she and Gunner are total buddies already. How fun...

BTW...I _love_ the first picture! Too funny!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Cathy, she's beautiful!!! I'm so happy for you all. Can't wait to hear more about her and see more pics. Enjoy!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh wow, such wonderful photos telling such a wonderful story. Many congratulations. Shes really a sweetheart. I think I see a Daddys girl in the making too  He seems to be under her spell already in those photos 
Tucker looks as if hes having fun, I am so jealous for Chester, we would love another 
I think you have struck golden gold in adding her to your family :smooch:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Aww, so happy for you guys!! Can't wait to meet her!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

dborgers said:


> The love train. Funny pic! LOL


I must admit I was sipping on a cold beer when I saw this picture and spewed a tad bit on my keyboard:uhoh::doh:...LOL


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

She is beautiful. Congrads.
I think your first picture is great.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

She is absolutely beautiful--they all are!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

That first picture is absolutely priceless! She's a doll & I'm so happy for you. Fun times ahead!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

The love train is one of Jennifer's puppies, Gunner then Honey....

Here are a few more. They are both crashed under my chair now after their latest romp in the living room.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations! You are the lucky one, HV goldens are beautiful.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

So happy for you & jealous. I'd love to be a two dog momma again.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Alan,

I was thinking of the old O'Jay's tune, albeit with slightly different lyrics:

Goldens all over the world ... sniff butts
Start a love train ... love train



AlanK said:


> I must admit I was sipping on a cold beer when I saw this picture and spewed a tad bit on my keyboard:uhoh::doh:...LOL


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

She is beautiful


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

All gorgeous!! Gunner looks soooo happy! what a great life each will have!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She's gorgeous. Congratulations on your new girl


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Love the photos. Have fun!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh she is lovely, and look how much fun they are having already.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats to you!!! Looks like you hit the jackpot with Honey!! Awesome that her and Gunner get along so well already. Love all the pictures, but I also cracked up at the love train.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

She is beautiful!!! looks like one happy family!!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

The photos are awesome!!! I, too laughed at the love train!! The little caboose is one of our puppies, Fancy  Glad that everyone is having such a great time already!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Jenn and Cathy think this was a pairing made in heaven. You can see the joy in Gunner and the family with Honey's arrival. Many years of love and memories to be made here I bet. Honey is a really beautiful girl and compliments Gunner so well. Hope to see many more pictures! Just so excited for you Cathy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy for you Cathy, Gunner and Honey!! I hope you all have a glorious weekend getting to know one another. Honey is gorgeous!! I can't wait to see more photos of the pups!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She is simply gorgeous and it looks like the two of them have bonded already! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

She is so beautiful. BIG CONGRATS!!!!!! LOVE your pics.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fabulous photos! Yep, that love train certainly had ME guffawing! LOL Congrats!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great night, except for me with insomnia....Honey slept up by my head and Gunner at my feet. Both slept good with Gunner getting up once (probably warm) so let them both outside and then back to bed. I got lots of kisses and loving this morning telling me, "it's time to eat, mom!"

Vet appointment at noon. Jennifer is trying to get me her records. (prior owner deseased). Looks like her left ear may have an infection. Scratching a bunch this a.m. cleaned it out and junk on and in it. No big deal. All will be checked out by my wonderful Golden loving vet!

I'll post more pictures this weekend.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! 

Welcome home Miss Honey, she's stunning. I knew she would be, I looked at the pictures of her parents, they are both gorgeous.

Love all the great pictures, everyone looks so happy.

Enjoy your new girl, looking forward to seeing more pictures.

Glad your trip went so well and you arrived home safely.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a journey Cathy! I can't tell you how happy I am for you. Gunner looks so happy and so does Honey. I'm so glad they get along and have each other to bond with. It's so perfect to have 2! Good luck at the vet and get some rest.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sooooo happy for you!! 
What a beautiful girl and Gunner looks to be very happy with the new addition!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great photos! So much happiness. Honey is beautiful - the perfect addition to your family. Looks like you are in for much fun and love.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*cATHY*

Cathy

I can't begin to tell you HOW EXCITED I am for you and Gunner-Miss Honey looks like a doll baby-she is gorgeous!! I've already told you I LOVE HER NAME!
THE first picture is WONDERFUL-WAS going to ask how you did that! Who is the third dog?

How long did it take to make the ROUND TRIP?


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Looks like they get along great!!!!

Bob


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Cathy
> 
> I can't begin to tell you HOW EXCITED I am for you and Gunner-Miss Honey looks like a doll baby-she is gorgeous!! I've already told you I LOVE HER NAME!
> THE first picture is WONDERFUL-WAS going to ask how you did that! Who is the third dog?
> ...


That photo was when everyone was meeting everyone. The 3rd dog-caboose , is one of our puppies-4 mos old Fancy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

hvgoldens4 said:


> That photo was when everyone was meeting everyone. The 3rd dog-caboose , is one of our puppies-4 mos old Fancy.


That picture is priceless, love it.

Fancy is as beautiful as Honey, you have gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cathy, you now have a beautiful daughter and a handsome son. *CONGRATULATIONS!*

Love all the pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a pretty girl! She seems very much at home already. Congratulations!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hvgoldens4 said:


> That photo was when everyone was meeting everyone. The 3rd dog-caboose , is one of our puppies-4 mos old Fancy.


That is a darling photo, and I think I'm in love with little Miss Fancy!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like you have a great addition to your home now. She is great looking and appears to enjoy Gunners company.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Took Honey to the vet and they all went crazy over her. They couldn't believe she is 16 months. She is so calm and just sat or laid down on the floor. My vet and I are good friends (she has a Golden). We surprised her with Honey. The staff told them that I was there about Gunner. She knew I had been looking but she didn't know that I had found my dream girl. Jennifer is hoping to get all the old vet records faxed over so we didn't have any shots today. We don't know exactly if she needs anything right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HVGoldens*

HVGoldens: So you are Jennifer!! Wonderful pictures and I love the 3 dog caboose and your little FANCY IS SO ADORABLE!!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations!

She is Gorgeous!!!!

:--crazy_love:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Honey and Jennifer (I forgot I had this on my cell phone)


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations. Gunner's little sis is beautiful, of course, so is Gunner.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> HVGoldens: So you are Jennifer!! Wonderful pictures and I love the 3 dog caboose and your little FANCY IS SO ADORABLE!!


 
Thanks and yes, I am Jennifer  Fancy is quite the stinkpot and smart as a whip but we love her!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Honey update*

Honey and Gunner are doing wonderful! It's like they have always been together. I put Honey in her crate and left for about 90 minutes yesterday to visit the nursing home. Gunner stayed home too and I'm betting he laid right next to the crate while I was gone. Honey is my little shadow (just like Gunner was at her age). She goes every where with me. My two kids are laying by me, each chewing on a deer antler. Honey is adjusting so well. 

We went on a long walk last night. Honey is really obsessed with birds, squirrels and bunnies. She gets into her hunting frame of mind and really wants to go get them. Both dogs sleep well although Gunner usually ends up getting off some time in the night to sleep on the floor. I get both of them on me giving me kisses to wake me up as if they are saying, "wake up mom, it's time to eat". They really play well together. 

I keep pinching myself to see if this is a wonderful dream. I'm am truly blessed that Jennifer allowed me to purchase Honey.
:--heart:


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so glad they are getting along so wonderfully! Honey is beautiful, and they make such a stunning pair!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*

Cathy

What a Mother's Day Present Honey and Gunner are!!!
When you said it's like they've always been together that's the way it was with our Gizmo and Munchkin, Smooch and Snobear, and now Tucker and Tonka!
I am so happy for you and Jennifer thanks for thinking of Cathy!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It looks like a match made in heaven to me. Love to see the pictures of them playing with each other!



Cathy's Gunner said:


> I get both of them on me giving me kisses to wake me up as if they are saying, "wake up mom, it's time to eat". They really play well together.


Happy Mothers Day Cathy!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so happy for you! It seems like a match made i heaven. Welcome again Honey.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's a few more pictures of Gunner and Honey. My nephew came over to meet her last night.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just saw these photos, I'm so glad that everyone is happy... Looks like you have the FUN house now! I think I'm jealous! Congratulations!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

She has a really pretty face!! So does Gunner but hers is so feminine!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

LOVE that first picture too! Too cute!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is just the best thread to read! They are both gorgeous, I love the pictures! It was clearly meant to be!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope you are not getting tired of pictures. I thought these were stunning of her today.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Never! I love the photos! You must just be over the moon happy! She is beautiful!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

She is quite the stunner.....gorgeous pictures and never too many!!! I'm so happy for you


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> I keep pinching myself to see if this is a wonderful dream. I'm am truly blessed that Jennifer allowed me to purchase Honey.


 

It's not a dream and you are blessed. I am just thrilled for you--Gunner and Honey are so cute together! Please, more photos when you have the chance. 

Question--have you been on the inversion table since bringing Honey home? I'm curious if she will give you lots of kisses like Gunner.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't get over how quickly Gunner seems to have accepted her. This does seem a match made in heaven...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I took today off to help these two with their adjustment. I probably could have gone into work. They are doing great! My biggest concern will be putting her in the crate all day while I'm at work till we are sure she won't destroy or hurt herself. I can honestly say I don't think she needs it. However, that said, she will go in her crate when I leave and I'll come home at lunch to let them out and then back in the crate till I get home. I think I will do it this way for the rest of the week. Next week I think I will maybe put her in the crate in the a.m. but when I go back to work after lunch leave her out with Gunner. I'll probably experiment a few hours leaving her out over the weekend. 

I'm glad I have today off since it's supposed to be beautiful. Honey needs work on walking. I have Easy Walk Harnesses on both of them. Gunner is a dream walker, thank goodness. Honey is obsessed with birds, squirrels, bunnies, and small dogs. She really gets excited to try to get to them and pulls, jumps and tugs to get away. We will figure it out and get her walking like a lady soon.. .


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Honey is stunning; what a girl ! I love love love all the pictures of her and Gunner; it is as if they've know each other forever. It is wonderful to see how well they are getting along.

I think you have a good plan with the crating for the first week and the incremental freedom after that. 

Good luck with the walking; I have one crittering easily excitable girlie here also and while she is doing great 99.9% of the time, she still keep us on our toes for the remaining 0.1%.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! Honey is such a gorgeous beauty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the new pictures, they're all great. I'll never get tired of looking at your gorgeous Honey. Great to see and hear how well she and Gunner are getting along. 

I know you had a wonderful Mother's Day with your furkids.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Here's a few more pictures of Gunner and Honey. My nephew came over to meet her last night.
> 
> View attachment 113992
> 
> ...


Wow! She looks like an adult version of my Mercy. Honey and Mercy both have Edgehill Nautilus Calypso Jo as an ancestor.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Hope you are not getting tired of pictures. I thought these were stunning of her today.
> 
> View attachment 114004
> 
> ...


No we are not getting tired of them at all . She *is *stunning! I so look forward to taking standing photos of Mercy when she is grown up.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition! She is absolutely beautiful! And Gunner seems to be over the moon for her which I am sure makes it all the more special for you. 

Loving all the pictures!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*

Cathy

Will never get tired of pictures-Honey is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

She's GORGEOUS! Wow - what a pretty girl! 
Glad to hear that her and Gunner are hitting it off so well. That's great news!
(That first picture you posted is priceless. LOL.)


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Many congratulations Cathy, she looks spectacular and I am so happy to see she and Gunner getting along so well. I like your plan with the crate, gradually giving Honey more and more freedom each day sounds like a great plan.
Doesn't Jennifer have some beautiful dogs?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats on your new addition to your family Cath...Just catching up on this thread...love all the pics, and Gunner has himself a real beauty :: Im glad they have adjusted so well together...they both look quite happy together!! Best of luck with them both, afterall, two are better than one!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hope you are enjoying your day off and having fun  By all means keep posting pictures!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Honey had a busy day today. We received her vet records from her first home in Pittsburg so off to the vet to get a couple of shots. She is registered for her first obedience class on Thursday. Gunner, Honey and I visited at the nursing home and she did very well. One of the workers helped me by walking Gunner and I took Honey. She very politely would sit next to whoever wanted to pet her. I'm very proud of her. Going to work on commands and leash walking at class.

Here are a few cute pics from today.


HONEY SLEEPING IN THE BATHROOM








GUNNER PLAYING WITH BALL AND HONEY WATCHING


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. Honey is an absolute doll. Gunner hit the jackpot with his new sister


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulatons on Honey. She is gorgeous and love all the pictures. Cant ever get tired of seeing them together and being the best of friends. Looks like everything is going well. Two is so much fun.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Honey's first day in the crate while I'm at work. I'll go home at lunch today to check on them. I hated to put her in it but I have to make sure she is safe and the rest of my house. I'll try them alone for a few hours over the weekend and see how they do. I think Gunner might appreciate a little break right now.


----------

